# Checkerd Flag Raceway In Wayx Ga



## RACER TIM (Dec 8, 2008)

:woohoo:NEW TRACK IN WAYX GA. RUNNING ONROAD AND TOURING. INSIDE BUILDING 209 DRIVE LINE TOURING AND 107 OVAL DRIVE LINE. CONCRETE FLOOR WITH PAITED TEXTURE .FOR MORE INFO CONTACT ME AT [email protected] :woohoo:


----------



## pljam67 (Sep 9, 2005)

What is the address and racing schedule?


----------



## Michael27 (Jun 29, 2004)

Address to the facility is, 3225 Harris Rd. Waycross, Georgia 31503.


----------



## RACER TIM (Dec 8, 2008)

Hey Michael27
Thanks for letting pljam67 know about the address.some time in the future mybee make aroad trip down.and run on ozite carpet oval or touring track 13.5 5400 touring and 21.5 3200 oval pan car nascar body. or run what you Brung class.

Hope to see you in the future
Thanks racer tim


----------



## bigdon18 (Oct 9, 2001)

i had fun running touring one the carpet the first time , alot different from the old slick track we did have.


----------



## RACER TIM (Dec 8, 2008)

hey don
up for some touring car action june 20th some of the tallahasse crew is coming up I will try to get a hold of benny josh chris rick bill mybe have some more fun. ( neaded touring car racers)

tim


----------



## RACER TIM (Dec 8, 2008)

checkeredflagraceway
will be holding a 2 day event august 21 and 22 if any interest post to let us no .
13.5 5400 lipo touring car action.for more info contack tim at 912-614-0567 or [email protected] or contack kieth at [email protected]
2 days of fun cool cool cool. thanks racer tim


----------



## RACER TIM (Dec 8, 2008)

Whats up
no touring car racers. (Post reply) if your in for the 2 day show or just saturday
racing . the touring track is ready for carpet racers.
thanks racer tim


----------



## RACER TIM (Dec 8, 2008)

need racers


----------

